# Croatian: ući na zadnja vrata



## regica

Poštovanje!
Tražim ekvivalent ovom izrazu u žargonu. Smisao je "prokrčiti put / stvoriti uvjete za ostvarenje nečeg; biti dobro pozicioniran za daljnje napredovanje", s time da kontekst upućuje na sredinu na dnu društvene ljestvice i na ne baš prihvatljiva sredstva za postizanje cilja.
Imate li kakav prijedlog?


----------



## Brainiac

Pa evo nekih inspirativnih pokušaja:

Od blata do neba 
Pojavio se niotkuda a popeo do visokih grana
Niknuo je kao iz zelje i lansirao u vrh
Znao je da pliva kroz život
Muljao je vešto, pilićario

("_guziti se_ - probijati se do uspeha svim mogućim sredstvima")


----------



## regica

Hvala, mislim da bih mogla nešto iskoristiti, ako ništa drugo, improvizirat ću , ali i dalje primam prijedloge za moguća rješenja...


----------



## Brainiac

Napiši molim te šta si na kraju odlučila, zanima me ovaj idiom


----------



## DenisBiH

Brainiac said:


> ("_guziti se_ - probijati se do uspeha svim mogućim sredstvima")



Interesantno. Nikad nisam čuo da _guziti se_ neko upotrebljeva u tom značenju. Meni bi ekvivalent tom značenju _guziti se_ bio_ laktati se_; doduše,_ laktati se_ ima nešto blažu konotaciju.


----------



## Brainiac

Ja sam dotičan glagol  našla na netu. 
Pa sa šefovima se ne laktaš, leteo bi sa posla. Tamo se guziš, kako ne razumeš!


----------



## DenisBiH

Brainiac said:


> Ja sam dotičan glagol  našla na netu.
> Pa sa šefovima se ne laktaš, leteo bi sa posla. Tamo se guziš, kako ne razumeš!



Šefovima se _uvlačiš u pakšu_ (_da samo pertle vire_) ili _ližeš dupe_.  _Laktaš se_ sa kolegama. A na posao _se uvališ __preko štele_. 

Ah, lijepi narodni jezik.


----------



## Brainiac

Хахаха....
Definitivno se probijaš preko stažnjih vrata tj. delova tela.


----------



## DenisBiH

Brainiac said:


> Хахаха....
> Definitivno se probijaš preko stažnjih vrata tj. delova tela.





Upravo, prva mi pomisao to bila kad sam vidio naslov topika.  Ali ipak, najlegendarniji mi ostaje neki estradni menadžer koji je jednom u Expressu (naša žuta štampa) pričao kako je neku "svoju" pjevačicu_ probio na estradu_.


----------



## Brainiac

Pa jeste, nema đanisanja.


----------



## regica

haha, zbilja, predivan narodni jezik 
al moram priznati da mi nijedan od navedenih izraza ne odgovara u potpunosti... evo konkretne rečenice:
"Zapravo ne mislim da se stažiranje plaća, radi se o izobrazbi i potražnja je velika, to je investicija za vas, *ušli biste na zadnja vrata, *raditi za umjetnost i umjetnike takva se prilika ne pruža svakome."
Ali mi treba nešto puno jače jer je u originalu (na franc) upotrijebljen izrazito familijaran izraz, (čak vulgaran, a propos _guziti se_). Meni je još palo na pamet:* prokrčili biste si put**, *što odgovara smislu, ali se opet radi o standardnom jeziku...


----------



## Brainiac

A da li znaš da se zadnja vrata zovu još i francuska vrata?  (French door)

Možda može: ugurali biste se u posao, uvukli biste se u biznis, umuvali biste se tamo....

A kako zvuči u originalu? Ja znam francuski.


----------



## regica

nisam znala  
na francuskom je: "vous auriez un pied dans le marigot" (marigot = argot za _marécage)_


----------



## Brainiac

Vidim da si već pitala na francuskom forumu.

s'être déjà positionné là où l'on souhaite pouvoir ensuite s'installer et progresser - 
može: *ušemiti *se negde, uspeteti ušemiti se u dati posao/situaciju
(gde je želeo i ide dalje, to je u našem slengu i mislim da još bolje opisuju od _ući na zadnja vrata_, jer ovo zadnje se tiče kako je započeo ili se pojavio  npr. "Amerika je ušla u Drugi svetski rat na zadnja vrata" (žao mi je što citiram sa jednog užasnog sajta)

avoir un pied dans le marigot - ovo nisam znala, ali je sličan sa enleskim slengom
avoir un pied - have a toehold in -> get a toehold : to work one's way into some association or relationship 
_As soon as I get a toehold in the company, I'll be more relaxed.
_
Šta si odlučila? Nemoj da nestaneš bez odgovora


----------



## regica

Palo mi je još i ovo na pamet:_ označiti / zapišati teritorij_... čini mi se odgovarajuće radi aluzije na pseće radnje (jer se kasnije u tekstu jasno daje do znanja da bi morala 'dati nekome' da uspije, pa sam ja to iz nekog razloga sebi poistovjetila sa 'označavanjem teritorija' u smislu 'svaka prostitutka ima svoj ugao').
Ali _ušemiti se _mi se isto čini kao dobro rješenje. Nisam još odlučila 100%


----------



## Brainiac

Regice, nadam se da razumeš English, postovala sam na FR-ENG forumu, ali u drugom kontekstu - i ponudili su drukčije prevode. 
Evo linka
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2370922

Ali koliko sam razumela, izraz jeste sleng, ali nije vulgaran - sumnjam da bi se našao u novinarskom članku lexpress.fr-a, nema aluzija na seks ili "olakšavanja", već se tiče mutnih poslova... i politike naravno!


----------



## regica

Hvala ti, zbilja cijenim tvoj trud! Izgleda da ću se morati još malo potruditi da nađem nešto prikladno na hrvatskom :/


----------

